# Long wait until mc I'm going crazy!



## jaemie22 (Feb 11, 2015)

At my first midwife appt, my my progesterone levels were at a 9 so they put me on supplemental prog. My hcg levels were looking okay, the range put me a couple weeks behind but that was fine since I got pregnant while breastfeeding my 9 month old so cycles were not established. Three days later I came in to have a dating ultrasound and they didn't see a baby yet. They redid my hcg and it had only risen from 11,090 to 11,500 in two days. They decided to check it one more time on Monday (three days later) and it only went up to 13,000+ something. I really don't remember the exact number. The oncall midwife basically told me I would miscarry. When I told her I was taking supplemental progesterone, she said I could give it one more week and then retest hcg, depending on my instincts. I thought about it and decided to call my midwife the next day (yesterday). She wants me to stay on progesterone two more weeks and then do another ultrasound! To me I feel there is no baby there and I don't even feel pregnant anymore besides the progesterone symptoms. My tummy is tiny and no nausea. I really really hate waiting two weeks, like I'm just prolonging the wait to an inevitable miscarriage. Any words of advice ladies?? I want to be done with this so I can move on from this emotional rollercoaster and done doing tests. What do you ladies think? Is there a possiblity that the baby could be okay, or is my midwife just trying to be nice to me by letting me hope? (Which I don't really want false hope)


----------



## DungeonQueen (May 2, 2014)

I'm sorry for your loss and I know from personal experience that waiting for a M/C can be a trial. I'm sure your midwife means well and is trying to give your body the best chance.she most likely thinks there may be a chance of a viable fetus/ovum and doesn't want to do anything too drastic. I understand the need for closer or and end to such a traumatic life event but try to be patient with your body and if things aren't moving quickly enough your midwife may prescribe medications to help it along or even a D&C.I hope you find healing answers soon.


----------



## honeybunmom (Jan 11, 2007)

I know the wait is rough. I have been there. I agree with the other post. I have not found providers to give false hope, but rather to suggest staying the course in the absence of any hard evidence not to. Slowly rising levels are not the same as stagnant or decreasing levels.


----------

